# what breed is she - got new pony for daughter to ride



## triiger5 (Apr 22, 2012)

we got nugget just after xmas she is a little fat but the old owner didnt know what breed she was and we just got her as a riding pony for our daughter as she was small enough for her to get on by herself. just wondering what your thoughts were as curiouse to know she is 9 hands high

here are some pics a couple of days after we picked her up


----------



## Norah (Apr 22, 2012)

she is a Sheltand, unregistered Shetland , cute , and fine for your daughter to ride . Watch that grass intake , she will founder on that beautiful grass .


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for your reply. i didn't think she would be a mini as she is to chunky in the chest but haven't realy seen many shetlands to compare.

she is behind a electric tape on short grass and break fed every 2nd day to keep weight down. last 2 pics are of when she escaped as there was no power to the fence.

i have just started to break her to harness to help exercise her as daughter is only four and rides about twice a week at a walk. and now that pony club has finished for this season she is being lunged more. even tho she still a bit fat but she will need a bit off weight goin into winter.


----------



## Norah (Apr 22, 2012)

This is my miniature shetland registered with SVPK , and was in the stud book . now gelded , he is maybe 32 inches . Thgis is a normal mini shetland here in Europe , hope this comparison helps


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 22, 2012)

hes very cute and looks the same shape and build as nugget. i live in new zealand so most of the shetlands over here that i have seen at shows look more like the thelwell ponies.

now i will no what size harness to get when i buy 1 as ihave just borrowed 1 off my friend but its a little big as its for a 10-11 hh pony but it works at the moment getting her use to wearing it and long reining her


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 22, 2012)

another question. is she fat or possiably pregnant we have only had her 4 months and her tummy seems to be getting bigger





she just had tummy hosed in this pic after lunging


----------



## Norah (Apr 22, 2012)

Does she have fat pockets above her shoulder? Also along her back and rump ? Are you on Facebook? I can try to find you some great links that will Five you a Lot of info . I think a B sitzend miniature harnest World fit her. What are you feeding Nugget,? Was she ever Exposee to a Stallion before you purchased her ? Wee foal makes a pregnancy Kit ... Try to Order One on line . Hope this helps.


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 22, 2012)

im on face book. we dont know any info from before be got her as the girl only told us she was selling to fundraise for her equestrian games team trip to denmark this year. so dont know if shes been to a stallion the gelding in the pen next to her when we got her was acting more like a colt so might not have been fixed properly.

the pics above were taken a few days ago if that helps and the ones at the start of the thread are when we got her. she has gotten fluffy as the weather has gotten colder but it just seem her tummy is getting bigger. she is just on grass


----------



## Norah (Apr 23, 2012)

the grass will make her tummy bloat . Try letting her out on the grass for feeding time , like 1 hour in the morning , then off the grass , and again 1 or 2 hours late in the afternoon, and again at night for an hour or so . Maybe that will help . You can measure her , and keep re measuring every week . you can also put her on a feed program that will not bloat her belly. There is a lot of suggar in pasture grass, this is why horses like Shetlands get laminitis .. I would allow her 2 hours of pasture grass a day max, once in the morning before the sun shines , and again in the evening. I would keep her in a dry lot , pen maybe 20x20 feet if you have it , no grass , during the day , with shelter from the sun , and a few things to play with .Add a feel , remission is the name of a feed that is a sugar reducer , it will help keep the horse from foundering . Purina also has a great pony , shetland feed . Look me up on Facebook , and I will introduce you to some feed experts with purina : ) , they will help you find a healthy , alternative to pasture grass. I look at pasture grass as an appitizer (sp) its full of nutrition , but also very rich , so just a few hours a day will be enough . Kristen Torkington (on Facebok ) she is a pretty little horse , and someone took very good care of her , maybe you can hardship her into AMHR , or get your daughter involved in the clubs , they are a lot of fun , and when she outgrows Nugget , she can still show her , or drive her ...


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 23, 2012)

will do thanks. im demelza hanley on facebook.

even when i go down to feed her on the 2nd day and she has had no feed she still is pretty round. i only go down to her every 2nd day as she grazzes down at the pony club as i live in town and have another lady who grazes with my daughters bigger pony that keeps an eye on them both. she gets enough grass for 2 days and then she has pretty much stubble to eat. ive had a couple of minis before but never had a problem with them having bloated tummies


----------



## triiger5 (May 6, 2012)

here are some pics of nugget 1 may 2012 she is starting to get her winter fluff does she look preg or fat


----------



## CoalMine (Jun 17, 2012)

Fat? Most pictures I've seen of "going to foal" mares carry the foal a little differently... Just looks plump in my opinion. Best to ask a vet...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldnt say shes in foal shes a chunky type n great shape.. pretty lil pony very much like my mare


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 4, 2013)

Your little pony is so pretty. My boy is 9 hands and is chestnut with the flaxen mane and tail, just like yours. I always thought of seven as a B mini but now I think he is more a shetland mix. Are you able to find halters that fit? I use pony size but have to cut back and make holes around the nose section.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 20, 2013)

My mini is 38". She is 25% Arenosa, which is a top Shetland breed. She is AMHR "B" at her size, but at the max of it. Your mare is smaller, but they are built the same. One thing that people overlook when considering a pregnant horse is the flank. My mare started showing in her flank first. She is pooching out a bit now, but the flank is not in at all, like when she is just fat.

Your mini could be Shetland bred. I call mine a pony all the time, 'cause I want to. I actually rarely call her a mini. Anyhooo, I see that your mare is hollow in the flank, just as a normal horse would be. I believe she is just happy with all that lovely grass she's on. She's a cutie!


----------



## triiger5 (Feb 25, 2013)

She turned out to be well rounded lol. I found out she was escaping more than i thought as the other graziers were putting her back behind the tape when they fed there horses. I got her a small pony halter and had to add a few extra holes to make it fit but also have a pony foal halter that fits.

I have to remind everyone at pony club when they comment on her size that she is not a mini so will never be slim looking like them as they always coment on her weight

mikayla riding in the hay paddock off the lead.

at pony club camp.

pony club gold cup team nugget is the smallest pony there


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 27, 2013)

She is SWEET!!

I love it when children are matched to ponies or minis for their first riding experiences.

When our children outgrew our first shetland foal that we bred and raised, she didn't sell (everyone said we wanted too much for her) -so I leased her out - the end of her 2 yr old year. Between 4 families she taught more than 30 children how to ride, plus was bred and produced her first Shetland foal. She returned to us in 07 - after almost 7 years away. She's now producing Shetland foals for us, and teaching our first two grandchildren how to ride! Plus she drives for me and is becoming part of a pair. She will eventually be part of a "family" of 4 up hitch of silver dapple spots (her, the stallion I've bred her to, their son and daughter)!j

Have fun with that great pony while you can, if you don't keep ownership of her - pass her around the Pony Club to teach new riders to ride, then bring her home and teach her to drive!!! What a great life for a good pony.


----------



## triiger5 (Mar 17, 2013)

We have broken her to harness so we can exercise her as Mikayla doesn't ride her enough to keep her fit. We have just bought a Section a welsh gelding for her to move onto as she had a big growth spurt last year her legs reach down to the bottom of nuggets belly but she still rides nugget aswell to help with the confidence of riding of the lead.

We will keep nugget for a while as mikayla's little brother max has just turned 3 and claims her as his pony now mikayla has a new one. If it turns out he doesn't want to ride i have a few friends with little kids who are pony mad where she can go.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Mar 17, 2013)

That's great about training to cart, that will make it so you can enjoy her no matter the age or size you are.


----------

